# Why are there seeds in my budgies poop?



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

I've noticed that about 5 days ago, I found some seeds in his droppings and I don't know why... he's still energetic as ever


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not normal to see whole seeds passed in the droppings and indicates a probable GI tract problem. The best thing to do is have your bird seen by an avian vet to diagnosis exactly what the problem is. A common cause for this is Avian Gastric Yeast which needs medical attention. It could be something else but the vet can do a test on the droppings to determine what may be causing this.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is best not to use colored papers as a liner for your budgie's cage. Use either the black and white portions of the newspaper, white paper towels or packing paper or brown craft paper instead.

You definitely should have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes thank you! I just made my first appointment today for tomorrow. My budgie isn't tamed so I'm a bit worried on how the doctor will be able to handle him. I really hope it won't be anything irreversibly life threatening. [nervous]



Cody said:


> It is not normal to see whole seeds passed in the droppings and indicates a probable GI tract problem. The best thing to do is have your bird seen by an avian vet to diagnosis exactly what the problem is. A common cause for this is Avian Gastric Yeast which needs medical attention. It could be something else but the vet can do a test on the droppings to determine what may be causing this.


Thank you very much I made my first appointment today for tomorrow. I hope everything will go well


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would put some clean paper towels at the bottom of the cage before bedtime and in the morning you should have a nice assortment of droppings to show. Take the soiled paper towels with you to show the vet. Is it an avian vet that you are seeing?


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Cody said:


> I would put some clean paper towels at the bottom of the cage before bedtime and in the morning you should have a nice assortment of droppings to show. Take the soiled paper towels with you to show the vet. Is it an avian vet that you are seeing?


I saw the vet today. They're an exotic animal hospital, but the doctor was an avian doctor. And I completely forgot to bring fresh droppings, but thankfully my bird was able to poop in the box. I couldn't afford to do the blood testing, but through the droppings testing, they found 10% of GI


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Good that you were able to see an avian vet. Did they give you a reason for the seed in the droppings? You stated they found 10%, but 10% of what? They probably did a gram stain test and the 10% may indicate a 10% occurrence of gram negative bacteria, which is not too severe, or was it something else? Did the vet put the bird on any meds?


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Cody said:


> Good that you were able to see an avian vet. Did they give you a reason for the seed in the droppings? You stated they found 10%, but 10% of what? They probably did a gram stain test and the 10% may indicate a 10% occurrence of gram negative bacteria, which is not too severe, or was it something else? Did the vet put the bird on any meds?


No, they didn't give me a reason why. They said he has 10% of gastrointestinal tract infection so they prescribed enrofloxacin and fauna flora for 2 weeks


----------

